# SLOW eater



## desertsage01 (Jan 3, 2018)

My 14 week old pup eats real slow or will eat part of her kibble and leave it and will eat it later. A grazer. Which I'm not thrilled about. She likes her food. If she's hungry, she eats it all quickly like her evening meal. She's getting fed 3 times a day.
She's been vomiting first thing in the AM before breakfast. Not every day but so far it's been a couple of times this past week. The breeder says it sounds like worms. Does it to you guys? She's nice and shiny. Just saw the vet for her second set of vaccs. Said she looks good and good weight gain from her last visit. I didn't mention the vomiting because she had only done it once before that appointment and that was my fault for playing with her too soon after she ate. 
But now twice first thing in the AM.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Finicky eating seems to come and go with young puppies. Mine was voracious for a while, then after a few months, she ate less. Then she ate more, then when teething and loosing teeth, she ate less. Then after teething, she went back to eating lots and she's stayed on track minus a time or 2. I'd say unless she completely stops eating, you prob have nothing to worry about

As for the morning throwing up, how long was it before she last ate? GSDs (from what I've read) can suffer from a buildup of bile, so on an empty stomach, the bile buildup becomes too great, and, well, up it goes. My pup is 8mos and if it's been over 12hrs, she'll throw up bile

During work days, I can feed my pup at 530pm-ish because she'll get a treat later and I feed her at 4am when I get up for work. On weekends, I'll feed her a little later like 630-7pm so I can sleep in without worrying about her throwing up in the morning

All that is on the assumption that the throw up is yellowish and foamy fluid. Should only be a little bit though


----------



## desertsage01 (Jan 3, 2018)

Armistice said:


> Finicky eating seems to come and go with young puppies. Mine was voracious for a while, then after a few months, she ate less. Then she ate more, then when teething and loosing teeth, she ate less. Then after teething, she went back to eating lots and she's stayed on track minus a time or 2. I'd say unless she completely stops eating, you prob have nothing to worry about
> 
> As for the morning throwing up, how long was it before she last ate? GSDs (from what I've read) can suffer from a buildup of bile, so on an empty stomach, the bile buildup becomes too great, and, well, up it goes. My pup is 8mos and if it's been over 12hrs, she'll throw up bile
> 
> ...


She eats dinner around 7:30/8:00Pm and gets breakfast around 6:30/7:00AM. It's not bile. There's food in the throw up but (ok this is gross) she eats it before I can get up and get to her. But I can tell there was food in it.


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Zelda is almost 14 months old an she is a sloooow eater, it drives me nuts! Most of the time she doesn't finish her morning meal, she almost always leaves 1/4 cup or sometimes more in her bowl. I am lucky if I get her to eat 3 cups total food, its more like 2 1/2 cups, I just give her 20 minutes to eat and pick up what ever is left behind, I don't allow her to graze through out the day, more like the other dogs wouldn't let her, any leftover food would be scarfed down by one of the shelties lol. She also throws up occasionally in the morning but it is only bile.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Your Vet can check for worms by a "stool" sample...most vets ask for a stool sample when you bring your young dog in for a check up. Many folks over feed their young pups.....What does the pups poop look like...firm/normal..or..loose/runny?
Also very possible the pup just doesn't like this particular food OR it doesn't agree with his gut......might try slowly transitioning to different brands of kibble....sometimes our dogs don't recognize (or like) what we humans consider good food.....regardless of advertised high quality or cost...just sayin' :smile2:


----------



## desertsage01 (Jan 3, 2018)

Shanes' Dad said:


> Your Vet can check for worms by a "stool" sample...most vets ask for a stool sample when you bring your young dog in for a check up. Many folks over feed their young pups.....What does the pups poop look like...firm/normal..or..loose/runny?
> Also very possible the pup just doesn't like this particular food OR it doesn't agree with his gut......might try slowly transitioning to different brands of kibble....sometimes our dogs don't recognize (or like) what we humans consider good food.....regardless of advertised high quality or cost...just sayin' :smile2:


poops look really good. Firm, she's never had poop issues. Never runny. I did get a bag from the breeder (different food) last night. She went crazy for the food! So I'm mixing that with her old. Breakfast this morning was eaten in no time. Could be she just didn't like the old food even tho she ate it fine with the added new food. Yeah, it always bugs me on how much to feed. I'm a measurer person! It's hard for me to just feed without a measured amount. Bag says for a 30-45 pound dog, 1 1/4 - 2 Cups a day. But that is for a DOG not a puppy. Breeder wanted me to feed a dog food and not puppy food because of growth rates on these larger breeds. She feels puppy food is too rich. That's a whole other topic.


----------

